# What is the root cause of people losing interest in health and fitness as they get older?



## GymRat79 (Jan 25, 2022)

Not going to mention any names because there are too many to list. But I'm sure you guys have noticed over the years that for many people who once were into the gym and taking care of themselves , when they get into their 30's and beyond they just stop really giving a fuck anymore. For many this begins in their mid 20's. Is it a lack of motivation due to the fact they aren't chasing pussy anymore and are married? Is it because they always ate like shit even when they were going to the gym when they were younger but got away with it due to younger age? Is it just because age has finally caught up with them and they really don't care about spending two hours in the gym anymore at this point in their life?

Then you have the ones who go through a phase in their life where they let themselves go (I am guilty of that) but rebound and bounce back in the best shape of their life and stay that way. But those people are a big minority of the population.

I reconnected with an individual who was a huge nightclub promoter about 20 years ago when I was in my early 20's. I noticed many familiar names on his facebook page so due to human nature I glanced at their facebook pages as well. Holy fuck I would not recognize these people if they were walking down the street today. These people have not aged well to put it nicely and thats unfortunate because they were so cocky and thought they were hot shit 20 years ago. It BLEW MY MIND how much they have changed, and not for the better.

Discuss.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2022)

I have a gift for you...


----------



## Send0 (Jan 25, 2022)

You seem to be stuck on the past man. I have nothing of value to contribute here..  I mean I have my thoughts, but I also don't care 🤣


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You seem to be stuck on the past man. I have nothing of value to contribute here..  I mean I have my thoughts, but I also don't care 🤣


Not stuck on the past. Just a shock to see these people turn out this way to be honest.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2022)

I mean, you're not wrong but i just don't really care. If people are happy and not hurting anyone then I just dgaf.  

I'm sure declining hormone levels play a role, as does being generally satisfied with your life. Some people just have other priorities.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 25, 2022)

As I'm thinking about this, maybe these people WEREN'T into health and fitness as much as I thought they were back then. And this is just age catching up with them, since they haven't really changed anything that much in their lives?  Maybe that explains it better as to why they are the way they are now. You can only go so long eating like shit and drinking heavily on the weekend until you look fucked up and old. Metabolisms have slowed down as well. When you are young you can get away with living the fast lifestyle on top of the gym, but as you age if you do that you will look like shit no matter what.

So my guess is this.......... Once they got older they noticed they were starting to lose their looks and were unwilling to change their lifestyle, so now they don't care about the gym because they look like shit. Now they are fat and fucking ugly and have accepted it as a new chapter in their life. The women have accepted their raunchy used up pussies aren’t very good anymore either.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't really get the point of the majority of your posts.  Go be you and enjoy it.  Quit overthinking or giving a rats ass about all this other shit.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So my guess is this.......... Once they got older they noticed they were starting to lose their looks and were unwilling to change their lifestyle, so now they don't care about the gym because they look like shit. Now they are fat and fucking ugly and have accepted it as a new chapter in their life.


Maybe they were never hung up on vanity as much as you thought they were. Also, maybe they are happy now.

I don't care if people are overweight or "ugly". Being happy trumps everything IMO. We only get one shot at life, happiness should be priority #1.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm sure it's many reasons. 

Some hit diminishing returns and figure it's not worth it anymore.
Some may have their life turned on it's ear and can't find the time and or money
Some may not value aesthetics or strengths as they get older
Some may want to spend more time with their family
Some may have underlying health issues

There are a whole host of reasons why people do the things they do. Have you asked the people you saw on FB why they stopped?


----------



## Yano (Jan 25, 2022)

There's an ancient saying among my people when the wise men were asked questions like this....


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 25, 2022)

Wise men in your parts Yano.  Very wise men.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 25, 2022)

The women are the worst. Seems to me they let themselves go when they got married.


----------



## Soulmam2477 (Jan 25, 2022)

Working out building is about how you look and how strong you are most people workout be more attractive to the opposite sex

Hence when they get to married have kids the way they look and how strong they are becomes less important. I am not saying they give up on eating healthy.

This is why people are shocked when they see a old person with a great looking body female or male.


You can argue that people don't work out to look better to the opposite sex or just look better but every aspect of working out changes that way you look and when you have a wife or a husband and the kids the way you look comes less important because you have attracted the opposite sex already


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 25, 2022)

Bro. I belive that part of people losing interest in there overall health and fitness is they get complacent. Once you stop doing something it gets easier not too. So take a person that trains five days a week. Then they skip. They find 4 works. Then 3. Then 2. Then eventually they realize that other things can’t I’ll there time…
Then take the age of a man.. Ialot if guys are not like us with are PED use. A normal guy in there mid 40’s early 50’s they start to feel the age. Libido , stamina, all around… women 2. They go they the same. 
For
Myself over the last 6 years or so I really was able to start prooritZing. I trained 6-7 days a week. Then relized that raining isn’t he weekends took away from family time. By the time I would get up. Hang with the kids, breakfast I didn’t leave for the gym till 10-30/11:09. By the time is was done and home it was 2.
So now I am a solid 4 days a week. Mon,tue,thurs,Fri. It works. I trained hard enough in those 4 days that’s all I need. It leaves time for work around the house. And family.. Training I will always do. Until I physically can not anymore.
BURY ME WITH A BARBELL , CAUSE THE SET NEVER ENDS!!!!!!


----------



## Pytash (Jan 25, 2022)

Dude have you ever had a wife or a girlfriend?  Some are a fucking pain in the ass, always nagging, bitching, screaming, causing problems.  It's hard to get anything done when you have a wife!


----------



## TODAY (Jan 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not going to mention any names because there are too many to list. But I'm sure you guys have noticed over the years that for many people who once were into the gym and taking care of themselves , when they get into their 30's and beyond they just stop really giving a fuck anymore. For many this begins in their mid 20's. Is it a lack of motivation due to the fact they aren't chasing pussy anymore and are married? Is it because they always ate like shit even when they were going to the gym when they were younger but got away with it due to younger age? Is it just because age has finally caught up with them and they really don't care about spending two hours in the gym anymore at this point in their life?
> 
> Then you have the ones who go through a phase in their life where they let themselves go (I am guilty of that) but rebound and bounce back in the best shape of their life and stay that way. But those people are a big minority of the population.
> 
> ...


I mean...

Is it really shocking to you that most people's priorities shift as they age?

To attribute an age-related decline in fitness to a SINGLE cause would be facile.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 25, 2022)

Sometimes it gets tough energy levels plummet life gets busy and if you have a choice between work and shit that has to get done family maybe remodeling the house your going to choose that over stuff you don’t have to do like training. 

Also training goes with a lot of guys lifestyles chasing pussy and trying to be the big bad ass mother fu$ker and that  mentality fizzles out with age.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 25, 2022)

Pytash said:


> Dude have you ever had a wife or a girlfriend?  Some are a fucking pain in the ass, always nagging, bitching, screaming, causing problems.  It's hard to get anything done when you have a wife!


30years together. Married 20.. she is totally supportive of my life with anything I want to do.. even the kids. They calm and me I. My way home from work and the first think they as is. Dad are you going to the gym.. this is why I decided to 4 day a week. I will even drop it to 3 if something really important comes up or I have to work ot. 
Someone had to die or a major emergency has to happen for me not to go to the gym at one point t in my life….
Life not to go to the gym.


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 25, 2022)

Probably heavily due to the circle of people they live within. It is very hard to stay in pattern when everyone is throwing shit food, drama after drama, getting dragged into peoples issues or a big one is family itself.
Of course there are many other factors .. pussy, not achieving results, goals set to high, low self-esteem.

Let me put it this way to you .. a man I worked with was determined to give up alcohol .. he drank everyday from the moment he woke up to when he passed out (many times at work). Work put him through a detox clinic for 3 months and he come out and had been sober for that length of time and not wanting any drinks.
This was a changed man, could actually have a conversation with him and he dressed heaps better, high self-esteem.
Thing is he went back into the same environment, his fat wife still drank everyday .. his other family bought drinks around and treated his entire journey like it was a punishment put upon him.
Within 2 weeks he was back to being a full blown alcoholic and was made redundant a few months later.

In the gym so many people will use you to motivate them, then you have others that will drag you down to their level to make themselves feel better.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 25, 2022)

Its about life changes and maturity  for a lot of people, and a lot to do with health changes on wether they continue on with certain things beyond a certain age, size, gets harder as u age, ur body and organs take a toll,  but a ton has to do with mind set changes, ur mind changes for better or worse, ur life circumstances and priorities change. Sometimes a dream u once had as a child can no longer materialize as an adult....


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 26, 2022)

So basically when these men and women I’m speaking of were single all their priorities were was going to work, gym, and themselves individually with the random boyfriend or girlfriend on the side. Their lives revolved around chasing pussy and cock. Far fewer bills and some even still lived at home with no bills to worry about.

Then once they got older now they have others to worry about and time to make for people other than themselves. This has a negative impact on their diet and exercise routine. Which created a much different image and body type than when they were 22 years old. They do not care about that sexy outfit they want to wear for the club this upcoming weekend anymore because those days are over. When they were 22 their lifestyle made that a priority, and now instead it’s “what am I gonna cook this weekend for my family and what movie are we gonna watch on Friday night together.”

At 22 looks and fashion came before everything. Now it’s family and their profession.

Thanh god I’m still able to focus all my time and energy on myself compared to many out there.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 26, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not stuck on the past. Just a shock to see these people turn out this way to be honest.



Illness, education, careers, volunteering time, children, commitments, commitments to children (e.g., boy scouts, gymnastics, piano, etc), taking care of family, poverty, stamp collecting, lack of interest...

Children under 5 haven't developed empathy and tend to sociopathic behavior.  I presume you never grew out of taking toys from others and not understanding why it's bad they're upset, or why "But I wanted it" isn't a valid reason to do so. 

Have you been diagnosed as a narcissistic sociopath?
The question is rhetorical.  
You might consider speaking to a mental health professional.  This isn't a slight against you--this is a legitimate effort to help you get the care you need.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 26, 2022)

Here’s an example…

20 year difference. Looks like an overweight dufus now ( that hair needs to change) definitely and the girl looks alright though even though she was much hotter at the clubs back in the day.  He never was a big gym rat but atleast took better care of himself back then.


----------



## Mprtz (Jan 26, 2022)

They are just "aging gracefully". Personally, (and I'm in my late 50s) I feel like I can bear just about anything (including death) over getting fat and out of shape. I'm certainly not saying that's healthier.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 26, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Here’s an example…
> 
> 20 year difference. Looks like an overweight dufus now ( that hair needs to change) definitely and the girl looks alright though even though she was much hotter at the clubs back in the day.  He never was a big gym rat but atleast took better care of himself back then.


Dude, he looks happy. How can you hate on this, regardless of his physical appearance? You seem genuinely bitter in some of your posts man.

Glad I don't keep people around who judge me arbitrarily. I wonder if this might be an underlying reason why the friends you reconnected with have pulled away. I'm not being a jerk here, I can just see how this would be the case if you acted like this in front of them.. or gave them any whiff of this particular brand of arrogance. It's simply very off putting.

You didn't ask for advice but I'm going to give you some anyway; just let people be... and be happy with who you are without resorting to judging others to get there.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 26, 2022)

Heres another way to interpret what I said. I'd rather deal with someone who looks like a dufus on the outside, versus a person who is an asshole on the inside. I'm sure most people feel similar.

Just let people be who they are going to be. If that's not good enough for you then just move on. This is how I *try* to live my life, as best as I can anyway _(no one is perfect)_.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 26, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Here’s an example…
> 
> 20 year difference. Looks like an overweight dufus now ( that hair needs to change) definitely and the girl looks alright though even though she was much hotter at the clubs back in the day.  He never was a big gym rat but atleast took better care of himself back then.


First off, this is creepy.

Second off, that guy looks stoked on his life. Maybe he simply found that non-fitness related pursuits brought him greater happiness?

It seems like you're looking for a binary answer to a complex and multivariate phenomenon. Unfortunately, that just ain't the way the world works.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 26, 2022)

a myriad of reasons.

1. shit gets hard at times
2. it is fucking boring to eat healthy constantly
3. priorities change
4. health issues compound it
5. comparison with "younger self" and trapped in that mental loop

As a gym owner and trainer these are all valid reasons people have said to me, and ones I have seen and most trainers have no fucking idea how to work around these things because they are too busy pretending that willpower and wanting it will change the world


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 26, 2022)

Would you guys bang this chick? She was hot af 20 years ago and now looks old with hair that is turning gray. Didn’t age well in my opinion.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 27, 2022)

Man its great to see people 20 yrs later who are actually happy in life, instead of others who are disgusted


GymRat79 said:


> Would you guys bang this chick? She was hot af 20 years ago and now looks old with hair that is turning gray. Didn’t age well in my opinion.


maybe, since im now old 20 yrs later, but prolly better 20 yrs ago


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Using myself as an example.  In my teens and 20's I felt friggin awesome working out 5 days a week.  As I aged I had this ache and that ache.  I focused on living a pain free lifestyle as many of my peers have had knee or hip replacements at this point.  Most everyone has had surgeries that laid them up for months at a time.  Decreasing hormones decreases the motivation to work out as well.  I always ate decently except for a few years when I was younger.  My diet is on point these days but my exercise is not.  It's very rare to see anyone that is in shape at the places I frequent.  I'm planning to join a gym for the first time in about 8 years to get back in shape.  The motivation for that was a career change where I went from an environment where every last person I worked with was considered overweight or obese.  The new career is a very different environment than the previous one.  The number one reason overall was adjusting my priorities was so I wasn't in pain at all and that required eliminating anything that was causing that pain.  I found a trainer that I'm hoping can help me identify what I was doing wrong that was causing that pain.  He's pretty expensive but it will be worth it if he can figure out what I was doing wrong that led me to stop 8 years ago.  I have yet to have any major surgery nor do I need to see a chiropractor or massage therapist multiple times a week like everyone around me.  For every person the reason is different even though we likely all share many similarities.  I didn't want to live in constant pain.  Many of my peers that do have constant pain are taking opiates or heavy doses of THC multiple times a day.  I also think there is an attitude change once your testosterone starts decreasing.  People my age like to talk about how certain things are impossible or will never happen due to some circumstance outside of their control.  I have a friend who was very successful in business before the fatigue set in and he got fat.  He spends his days coming up with reasons why he can't make as much money as before.  He and I are joining the gym together.  He has had two major surgeries in the last 3 years where he spent a significant amount of time in the hospital and in bed at home.  I believe it was 4 months for each surgery.  He hasn't worked out since 2008.  His motivation to get healthy is completely different than mine.  If you asked him why he stopped he would tell you he got married and had a family and no longer had any time to exercise.  People stop working out for a variety of reasons and one of  them is the decrease in testosterone.  Me I just wanted to be pain free and not have any major surgeries and I have accomplished that.  It doesn't mean I don't exercise but I exercise much less in the winter than the rest of the year.  

Slic.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not stuck on the past. Just a shock to see these people turn out this way to be honest.


It's been happening to me lately. Hard to explain, it just seems like if I miss a workout suddenly it's been two or three weeks without going. I was NOT like that in my 20s. Being on test has not made a difference. I think it's depression.


----------



## snake (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Would you guys bang this chick? She was hot af 20 years ago and now looks old with hair that is turning gray. Didn’t age well in my opinion.



20 more years of experience is the way I see that.


GymRat79 said:


> The women are the worst. Seems to me they let themselves go when they got married.


In all fairness to most women; they get married and have children and put their children ahead of themselves. Growing another human inside of you can raise holy hell on the body and can really fuuk up hormones for some. Those hormones don't come bouncing back right away, sometimes never.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 2, 2022)

Maybe these people only looked the way they did because of their age being 21 or 22. Now I see them and it’s age that has changed them? Maybe I was just assuming they were workout people and in all honesty they maybe went to the gym here and there but weren’t really into it like I thought they were? They also didn’t eat clean and ate like shit but that didn’t have a negative impact until now. Which would explain why they look different. When all is said and done they are the same people they always were.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Here’s an example…
> 
> 20 year difference. Looks like an overweight dufus now ( that hair needs to change) definitely and the girl looks alright though even though she was much hotter at the clubs back in the day.  He never was a big gym rat but atleast took better care of himself back then.


So young man meets hot girl that makes him happy, marrys her, grows older with her, is still happy. 

and youre bitter that he gained some weight?

Sounds like youre just twisted that he got the hot girl and you were left all alone to shitpost on a steroid and bodybuilding forum


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> So young man meets hot girl that makes him happy, marrys her, grows older with her, is still happy.
> 
> and youre bitter that he gained some weight?
> 
> Sounds like youre just twisted that he got the hot girl and you were left all alone to shitpost on a steroid and bodybuilding forum


Not really. It bothers me actually because people should learn from their mistakes and not get worse as they age. A phase is one thing so maybe he will eventually get back to his weight when he was 22. But unfortunately this guy has been becoming a fat ass longer than a phase period which usually is about 5-7 years on average, so I highly doubt seeing him changing. Quite honestly I feel sorry for her because they married very young and she doesn’t believe in divorce since they have been together since high school. Well let me tell ya someone is gonna fuck her good and she’s gonna realize she can do better. I wouldn’t doubt it if she’s sucking cock on the side when hubby is away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

Root causes is a liberal term


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Feb 2, 2022)

KIDS.

Don't have them.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 2, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> KIDS.
> 
> Don't have them.


Correct these two had kids very young together also. He’s a slob it’s quite obvious. I feel sorry for her sexy little ass. She needs a real good fuck by a man in shape and not a fat ass. She’s obviously extremely insecure and suffers from a mental disorder.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Correct these two had kids very young together also. He’s a slob it’s quite obvious. I feel sorry for her sexy little ass. She needs a real good fuck by a man in shape and not a fat ass. She’s obviously extremely insecure and suffers from a mental disorder.


Where are you getting this from? How do you know she's not happy with her life.

Make up suits you... you're pretty catty.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 2, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> suffers from a mental disorder.


im starting to think shes not the only one


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 3, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not really. It bothers me actually because people should learn from their mistakes and not get worse as they age. A phase is one thing so maybe he will eventually get back to his weight when he was 22. But unfortunately this guy has been becoming a fat ass longer than a phase period which usually is about 5-7 years on average, so I highly doubt seeing him changing. Quite honestly I feel sorry for her because they married very young and she doesn’t believe in divorce since they have been together since high school. Well let me tell ya someone is gonna fuck her good and she’s gonna realize she can do better. I wouldn’t doubt it if she’s sucking cock on the side when hubby is away.


Honestly, the problem u see here with this statement is why would you give a fk? You want her? You know her? WTF dude.  I'm forever amazed at how people go on the I tenet and lay out all their flaws and insecurities for the world to see.  Focus on your own shit.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 3, 2022)

It’s really strange, to me, to be so obsessed with what other people look like and if they go to the gym or not.  People age, priorities change, injuries happen.

Why do you care?  Serious question.  It’s definitely not that you’re looking out for their well-being.  I’m assuming that tearing others down gives your ego a good massage, otherwise I don’t see why you’d care.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s really strange, to me, to be so obsessed with what other people look like and if they go to the gym or not.  People age, priorities change, injuries happen.
> 
> Why do you care?  Serious question.  It’s definitely not that you’re looking out for their well-being.  I’m assuming that tearing others down gives your ego a good massage, otherwise I don’t see why you’d care.


Why the fuck do priorities change for the worse when it comes to working out though? Don’t ya think that’s fucked up? I would imagine it would be the opposite and people would go “oh fuck I’m getting older, better start taking better care of myself and appearance instead of looking like a slob and accepting they look one.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Why the fuck do priorities change for the worse when it comes to working out though? Don’t ya think that’s fucked up? I would imagine it would be the opposite and people would go “oh fuck I’m getting older, better start taking better care of myself and appearance instead of looking like a slob and accepting they look one.


Do you have kids, or a wife, or a family? Do you work a job that's a grind? Do you have a house you have to maintain? Do you have friends or family that you need to give time to? Do you have a community in real life that you contribute to?

I would think a man 40+ years old would easily understand why people's values change over time. There are only so many hours in the day, and most people aren't so hollow or conceited to the point where they would put looking good above their other more important responsibilities.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do you have kids, or a wife, or a family? Do you work a job that's a grind? Do you have a house you have to maintain? Do you have friends or family that you need to give time to?
> 
> I would think a man 40+ years old would easily understand why people's values change over time.


It doesn’t take too much effort to find time to workout 4 hours per week out of 168 does it? It doesn’t take much effort to eat chicken and rice instead of McDonald’s either.  I don’t buy those excuses Send0, sorry.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> It doesn’t take too much effort to find time to workout 4 hours per week out of 168 does it? It doesn’t take much effort to eat chicken and rice instead of McDonald’s either.  I don’t buy those excuses Send0, sorry.


Please answer my questions.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Please answer my questions.


All of the above and I run my own business. No excuses I must just be the 5 % like Rich Piana said.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> All of the above and I run my own business. No excuses I must just be the 5 % like Rich Piana said.


Combined with how active you are here, if you have kids and a wife, and a family you are responsible for, and a house you maintain, and people who need your time, then something is going to suffer. Especially if you run a full time business... I've ran a business and know lots of people who do as well; it takes up a lot of your time.

To your previous post, it's not just 4 hours. It takes time to meal prep and cook your food, it takes time to drive to the gym and back. If the gym is crowded you may not get out in 1 hour.

I think you get off on looking down on people. Glad it makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Combined with how active you are here, if you have kids and a wife, and a family you are responsible for, and a house you maintain, and people who need your time, then something is going to suffer. Especially if you run a full time business... I've ran a business and know lots of people who do as well; it takes up a lot of your time.
> 
> To your previous post, it's not just 4 hours. It takes time to meal prep and cook your food, it takes time to drive to the gym and back. If the gym is crowded you may not get out in 1 hour.
> 
> I think you get off on looking down on people. Glad it makes you feel good about yourself.


I just get off looking down on others who used to look down on others when they were 22 and 23. Karma is a bitch!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I just get off looking down on others who used to look down on others when they were 22 and 23. Karma is a bitch!


So what you're saying is that you're bitter, and can't let go of the past.

That's a sad existence.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So what you're saying is that you're bitter, and can't let go of the past.
> 
> That's a sad existence.


Not entirely but yes I do hold a little frustration from back then. And no it wasn’t directly towards me , they were assholes to everyone. Tough shit now they are ugly and smelly cunts.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not entirely but yes I do hold a little frustration from back then. And no it wasn’t directly towards me , they were assholes to everyone. Tough shit now they are ugly and smelly cunts.


I can't imagine being an angry guy stuck on shit that happened 20+ years ago.

Your personality is far uglier than anyone's physical appearance could possibly be. And this tends to lead to a very lonely and sad existence.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> It doesn’t take too much effort to find time to workout 4 hours per week out of 168 does it? It doesn’t take much effort to eat chicken and rice instead of McDonald’s either.  I don’t buy those excuses Send0, sorry.


You can’t just look at the hours in a week like that.  Here’s an example. Sometimes I run jobs hella far away. I leave at 4:50am and I’m back around 6-7 I try to go to bed around 10 that leaves me a couple hours. Well shit why can’t my 40+ ass eat a quick meal and workout obviously I have the time .
Here’s  the Reality I just put in a 15hour day my body fucking hurts I want to spend that little sliver of time with my family .This is just a typical work week never mind the endless projects around the house .
I take it you’re not a blue-collar worker?


----------



## TODAY (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Not entirely but yes I do hold a little frustration from back then. And no it wasn’t directly towards me , they were assholes to everyone. Tough shit now they are ugly and smelly cunts.


Jesus, dude...




Your worldview is busted beyond all recognition. After all your years on this earth, do you honestly still believe that fitness is THE defining factor of personal growth and/or value? There's a pretty good chance that these people who you hold in such contempt are living fulfilling, happy lives regardless of how lean or muscular they are. You, meanwhile, seem to have very little going outside of the gym. Maybe it's time to examine why you're so interested in what other people do with their bodies.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You can’t just look at the hours in a week like that.  Here’s an example. Sometimes I run jobs hella far away. I leave at 4:50am and I’m back around 6-7 I try to go to bed around 10 that leaves me a couple hours. Well shit why can’t my 40+ ass eat a quick meal and workout obviously I have the time .
> Here’s  the Reality I just put in a 15hour day my body fucking hurts I want to spend that little sliver of time with my family .This is just a typical work week never mind the endless projects around the house .
> I take it you’re not a blue-collar worker?


The guys I am calling out are on unemployment. They are lazy. Post all day long on Facebook with pictures of pizza and drinking beers. I know this for a fact because I see it over and over. They have the time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2022)

what you need is a big tranny cock penetrating your mad question asking ass...That will give you all the answers you need


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 4, 2022)

COVID screwed me for roughly 9 of the last 12 months, so I was physically unable to make it to the gym and I didn't care so much about my diet.  

I am happy to report that I was back in the gym this week and have started to make healthier meal choices.  My goal is to make it to 80% good 20% whatever and I will get there!


----------



## gearprorep (Feb 4, 2022)

Hormone levels are a big cause of this


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

gearprorep said:


> Hormone levels are a big cause of this


Explain a life scenario please.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Mar 2, 2022)

What you post isn’t true Gymrat. I have been training since I’m 12, years old: ballet, swimming, athletics, running, cycling, power training and weightlifting. I’m older than most of you and I still work out every single day all year long which by the way isn’t good for my CNS among other things.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

I worked out in my teens and 20's.

Then not again until I turned 47.

50 now and amazed by my progress.

At the same time I am grateful for every PR.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 3, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I can't imagine being an angry guy stuck on shit that happened 20+ years ago.
> 
> Your personality is far uglier than anyone's physical appearance could possibly be. And this tends to lead to a very lonely and sad existence.



I can understand where he's coming from.  For many years I was hung up on something that started in 1989 and hit a peak when I graduated high school.  It cost me a lot of opportunities and sent me down the path of deriving pretty much my entire income illegally.  I am still overcoming the ramifications of that in 2022.  Without going into the details I can understand being pissed off at something that happened 20 years ago.  Twenty years ago I was involved with some pretty bad people and had not something happened in 2005 I would probably still be in close contact with those people.  We parted ways when it changed from making money to doing stupid shit that actually harmed people.  What happened back then I had no part of in any form but law enforcement would claim otherwise and had it not been for a certain investigation none of that would have ever came to light.  Some of the friendships I have in this life which are perfectly normal to me would not be considered normal by many other people.  I am guessing they treated him like shit.  

Slic.


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Maybe they were never hung up on vanity as much as you thought they were. Also, maybe they are happy now.
> 
> I don't care if people are overweight or "ugly". Being happy trumps everything IMO. We only get one shot at life, happiness should be priority #1.


Bullshit, ugliness should be eradicate from the world. How dare you think the opposite.


----------



## Valuum (Mar 7, 2022)

I reckon a lot get married and thus the need to do it for women kind of vanishes. 

I think we all occasionally see the JACKED old guy in the gym, think Big Richard from Del Ray Misfits. Single guys like that must just clean up on pussy. At that age women should already be financially stable/set so that element doesn't come into play. Those guys look better than 99% of their peers by a HUGE margin.


----------



## Brum (May 26, 2022)

Kind of got some of the original post, ive looked up old school mates and have genuinely been initially shocked at the size of some of them.

However i dont know what life has thrown at them, physical or mental illness, addiction, trauma.

Im sure at some stages people i know have been shocked when ive not trained for 12 months and just eaten what i wanted. This has been on and off for the last 8 or so years of major illness then injuries which meant i physically couldnt workout, couldnt even walk for 4 months, then i would have 6 months of 100% diet and 5 x workouts every week and get 2/3 back in shape, then further illness or injury. 

Its been 8 months so far of recovery from last injury ( have long standing injuries still which require operations so i know i will have 2 in the next 4 years of recovery to come) my workouts have had to be modified to lower weights, stricter with diet as hitting 50 meant recovery is slower, harder and takes up far more energy than it did 8 years ago.

My wive is still slim and hot and i had people ive never met before in bars when injured telling me im punching above my weight with her !! The reply back is always the same, the only punching will be my fist in your face if you dont walk away.

My wife knows that out of shape me is not deliberate and she also knows that i will always when able to do so, get back in shape.

If the dude you ppsted in the pictures is happy and his wife is happy, great for them. I get the initial shock but then look deeper, if they have been together 20 years and still share good times together and are happy then be happy for them.

Concentrate on your own happiness as it seems like you are jealous he has someone who is attractive and loyal and loves him not just for his body fat %.


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 26, 2022)

For me right now been unmotivated to hit the gym. Last year had a c6-c7 disc replacement, injury late 2020 took SOOOO long to get insurance to pay for surgery. Right tricep atrophied, lost most of my strength, also arm is 2 inches smaller. Horseshoe has disappeared.
  Then in September tore my bicep and rotator cuff, had surgery for that also. All injuries on the right side. 
  Just the thought of starting all over again is depressing, so took a break. Starting up again this Sunday will be a long haul, given my age would be happy just to get back where I was at and maintain.


----------



## blundig (May 27, 2022)

I think a lot of the decline in interest for many people is simply realism based on their prior inflated expectations. They realize they're not going to be Arnold.


----------

